# iTunes videos and TiVo Desktop Plus



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I found a similar thread from 2008, but it mentioned DRM and I thought that was a thing of the past now. I have Desktop Plus and I can transfer videos to my TPXL. But in my iTunes, sometimes if you buy the album from the iTunes store, it will come with a music video. I can find these in my iTunes folder, and I put that folder in TiVo Desktop, but I never see those videos on my TPXL?

it says they are .m4v which TiVo Desktop Plus says it should play.

I have no problem viewing non iTunes videos, so I maybe it is the DRM thing? no legal way around that?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mike-Mike said:


> it mentioned DRM and I thought that was a thing of the past now.


I think it's only gone on the music side. For some reason, we have to refight the same stupid battle on the video side. I guess the MPAA deludes itself that the outcome will be different.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> I think it's only gone on the music side. For some reason, we have to refight the same stupid battle on the video side. I guess the MPAA deludes itself that the outcome will be different.


I know in terms of the music videos the DRM is gone. Not sure about movies or tv shows.

I have tried to transfer my music videos from itunes using tivo desktop plus. It will show that the transfer is not possible because the video file is not compatible.

However, if you set up a push / auto transfer from folder on your computer, it will push the video file to the tivo. The video file will be h.264, so you will need a s3/thd/premiere to be able to play it back.

I have done this on my S3 and it works great. Here is a tip for you though, AR will be wrong for widescreen videos! Panel will squish the video, zoom squish the video as well and crop the top and bottom. Full will play back the video with the correct AR.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

i have them all set up as "auto transfer" and still nothing, and they all are music videos. Now they are not music videos I purchased by themselves, just ones that came with a package deal when buying a deluxe album. Maybe those have DRM still?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Mike-Mike said:


> i have them all set up as "auto transfer" and still nothing, and they all are music videos. Now they are not music videos I purchased by themselves, just ones that came with a package deal when buying a deluxe album. Maybe those have DRM still?


If they have been purchased / downloaded since last July they should not.

Truthfuly, my auto pushes from tivo desk top are not working for anything either right now. When they worked I was able to push the itunes videos.

Have you tried pytivo?

If you pull the itunes videos it will convert to mpeg-2 and play back upscaled to 720p. If you push via the web interface, it will push in the native h.264 format.

I have been having more look with pytivo lately then with tivo desktop. That's what I have been using to transfer all my music videos the past month or so.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

maybe I will give that a shot. I just tried buying a stand alone music video last night, and it didn't work with TiVo Desktop either. I guess I will download pyTivo and consider my $25 a loss.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

hey, I switched "auto-transfer" to "no" instead of "yes" and that seemed to have worked!


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

nevermind, didn't work, shows up in TiVo Desktop's Now Playing list, but not on the TPXL


----------

